# Bitumen oder Unterbodenschutz?



## Urlauber (5. Februar 2004)

moin,

kann ich statt Bitumen auch Unterbodenschutz auf meine Felgen streichen?

auf der Packung steht extrem Abriebfest, super,oder?

hab ich mir nur heute mal überlegt, weil mir des Bitumen ausgegangen ist.

Sers. Urlauber


----------



## tingeltangeltill (5. Februar 2004)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> kann ich statt Bitumen auch Unterbodenschutz auf meine Felgen streichen?
> 
> ...


es wird sicherlich noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen sein, ich weiß auch die nicht die Zusammensetzung von so nem Unterbodenschutz...
Ich würde eher mal schätzen, dass das bremsmindernd ist...

Aber probier es doch einfach aus, dann weißt, du ob es funzt oder net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2004)

kommt drauf an was für Unterbodenschutz.

Es gibt da Unterbodenschutz auf Harzbasis, dieser ist naja nur wenn er beim Antrocknen ist extrem Klebrig.

Dann gibt es welchen auf Wachsbasis, den würde ich garnicht empfehlen!

Und dann gibt es welchen Auf Bitumenbasis der evtl. das Optimum darstellen kann. Allerdigns weiß ich nicht wie die Felge nach dem Aufsprühen aussieht 
Und vor allem wie dick die Schicht dann wird...

Ronny


----------



## Urlauber (5. Februar 2004)

der Unterbodenschutz is von Teorson. da steht, dass man ihn 3mm dick auftragen kann. aber ich glaub dann passts nimmer in meinen Rahmen 

müsste aber auch dünner gehen, oder?


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2004)

Probier doch einfach mal, mach mal nen kleinen punkt auf die Felge...

Ronny


----------



## derfuss (5. Februar 2004)

@urlauber
um gottes willen nich die felgen damit vollschloddern. sondern nur !minimal! erstmal testen. und wenn dir das bitumen ausgegangen ist, mußt du nur mal im straßenbau nach fugen suchen, die damit zugemacht wurden. da kannst du dir mit'm schraubendreher brocken raushebeln.


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2004)

???

Ist der Sinn der Straßenbauer, das die die Fugen schließen, das die Trialer ihren Bitumen haben!?


----------



## TRAILER (5. Februar 2004)

ich habe mir mal das zeug rauf gesprüht.
die ersten 2 minuten zieht die bremse wie die hölle läst dann aber stark nach.
ausserdem machs dir dein ganzes bike mit dem dreck mistig.
--> probieren geht über studieren


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2004)

Naja ich glaube das hat Teer und son rotz so an sich, das man imme mehr draufschmieren muss damti es immer noch bremst...

Probiers mal mit Anflexen, kann ich nur empfehlen!

am besten mitner Alex Flege, da die Materialmischung schön hart ist und das geflexte so sehr lange hällt. Udn die Koxx Beläge dazu sind eh das beste wo gibt...


----------



## derfuss (5. Februar 2004)

echo bremsbeläge (plazmanic spanish fly) gehen sowohl auf meinen ungeflexten mavic 521 CD als auch auf angeflexten felgen absolut super. weit bessere bremsleistung ohne bitumen als magura-beläge mit.


----------



## LauraPalmer (5. Februar 2004)

das absolut giftigste ist: Keilriemenspray(dagegen wirkt der Monty-Spray wie Haargel)!!!
man darf aber nur ganz wenig nehmen und nach dem aufsprühen mind. 3min. warten - sonst bleiben die Beläge auf der Felge kleben...
wenns dann regnet und man die Augen schließt und nur anhand der Bremsleistung auf das Wetter zu schließen versucht - ist immer Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (6. Februar 2004)

geil das mit dem keilriehmen spray hatte ich auch probiert geht ganz gut aber hält nur kurz und mach die felge(nicht die bremsseiten) pervers kleberig dreckig.


----------



## LauraPalmer (6. Februar 2004)

ja da host recht, die felge schaut danach nimma so sauber aus(obwohl des is bei dem Monty-Spray a ned recht viel bessa) - olladings holtet des bei mir schon a Weile - vielleicht gibts da auch bessere und schlechtere Sorten


----------



## Urlauber (7. Februar 2004)

ähm, des Bitumen, wenn ich mir des aus der Straße "brech" , dann hab ich es ja in Form von nem harten Klumpen. wie soll ich es da auf die Felge bekommen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Februar 2004)

Hast du beim Trialen etwa keinen Schmelzofen mit doer was!?


----------



## Urlauber (7. Februar 2004)

äääähhhhhhhhmmmm nein?

  aber mal ernst, wie bring ich des harte Zeug dann auf meine Felge?


----------



## aramis (7. Februar 2004)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, des Bitumen, wenn ich mir des aus der Straße "brech" , dann hab ich es ja in Form von nem harten Klumpen. wie soll ich es da auf die Felge bekommen?



Hmmmmmmmmm, gute Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (8. Februar 2004)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> äääähhhhhhhhmmmm nein?
> 
> aber mal ernst, wie bring ich des harte Zeug dann auf meine Felge?




Im Sommer geht´s generell besser als im Winter, was (logisch) mit der Temperatur zu tun hat.

Ich empfehle daher, die Felge warm zu bremsen und den Teer in der Hossentasche möglichst nah am Sack zu tragen, weils da warm ist (mir würde spontan noch eine wärmere und dunklere Stelle am Körper einfallen, aber es trialt sich dann echt "beschi55en"). Aber egal.

Den Terr dann ganz locker fluffig auf die schmieren. (Ich mach immer senkrechte Striche auf die Felgenflanke, habe aber auch schon gesehen, dass viele den Teer in Drehrichtung auftragen).

Der Ärger am Teer. Im winter hält der echt nicht lange und immer sommer läuft man Gefahr, dass die Pads an der Felge kleben bzw. sch nur vertögert lösen. Das gibt dann immer schrecksekunden an irgendwelchen Kanten.

Naja... Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## N3X (8. Februar 2004)

Also ich weiß nicht.... Es gibt doch sooo viele Leute die hier mit Bitumen fahren... Gibts da nicht ne einfacher Methode das Zeuch auf die Felge zu bekommen?


----------



## aramis (8. Februar 2004)

Du drehst einfach das Rad mit Schwung an und hälst den Klumpen an die rotierende Felge... nur kurz...


----------



## Reini (8. Februar 2004)

andrehen und draufhalten und aus.... dauert 5 sek Rad/Felgenseite


----------



## N3X (8. Februar 2004)

Also ich geh zur nächsten Teerfuge kratze dort ein bisschen Bitumen raus, mach daraus nen Klumpen und drück den Batzen kurz an die Felge und dann haut das Ding ab wie Schmidt's Katze?


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Februar 2004)

Du kannst auch anstatt des Teers ne Flex 5sek. drnahalten udn das ding geht ab wie Schmika


----------



## ph!L (9. Februar 2004)

wenn du es nicht von der Straße kratzen willst, im Bauhaus gibts das auch auf Rollen, das kann man schön kneten und formen


----------



## elhefe (9. Februar 2004)

N3X schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß nicht.... Es gibt doch sooo viele Leute die hier mit Bitumen fahren... Gibts da nicht ne einfacher Methode das Zeuch auf die Felge zu bekommen?



Verrückt, oder? Mir fällt echt auch nichts besseres ein. Ich könnt jedesmal kotzen, wenn es ans Teeren geht.

beim "Straßenteer" musst Du halt nen bisschen aufpassen, da da oft Dreck und Steinchen etc... enthalten sind. Und eh Du Dich versiehst, flext Du die Felge mit Teer. So ne Art Hybridmethode zw. Teeren und Flexen. Quasi Flexteeren oder Teerflexen   .

Mal ne Frage an alle "Teerer". Harter teer lässt sich doch besser auftragen, als weicher, ODER?


Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## TRAILER (9. Februar 2004)

Mal ne Frage an alle "Teerer". Harter teer lässt sich doch besser auftragen, als weicher, ODER?

WENN DIE FELGE ANGEFLEXT IST WÜRDE ICH SAGEN HART.
WENN DIE FELGE UNGEFLEXT IST WÜRDE ICH SAGEN WEICH.

ANGEFLEXT --> HART
UNGEFLEXT --> WEICH

DAS GUTE ALTE THC KLEBT EH AM BESSTEN AN DER FELGE.


----------



## Terrorist (10. Februar 2004)

ja harter teer ist der hammer besser aber für noch bessere Bremsleistung gibt es auch Colofonium ist aber wahnsinnig schnell wieder runter von den felgen. teere selber und muß sagen wenn die felge geteert ist kann ich auch die billigsten Bremsbacken nehmen die erfüllen auch ihren Zweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Februar 2004)

Brobiert mal anflexen udn ihr werdet keinen Teer mehr benötigen 

Also ich find das geiler wenn die Bremse schon in der Luft quietscht und nicht erst beim aufkommen ...


----------



## fr33r!d0r (11. Februar 2004)

TRAILER schrieb:
			
		

> DAS GUTE ALTE THC KLEBT EH AM BESSTEN AN DER FELGE.





Nur Schade dass das so teuer is


----------



## fr33r!d0r (11. Februar 2004)

hey, könnte man nicht nen loch in die bremsklötze bohren und da nen teerzapfen reinstecken? würde kontinierlich die felge einteeren...











ich weiss, war sinnlos


----------



## elhefe (11. Februar 2004)

> DAS GUTE ALTE THC KLEBT EH AM BESSTEN AN DER FELGE.



Ist doch aber Verschwendung, ausser vielleicht dass es auf die Felge vaporisiert wird.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Februar 2004)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> hey, könnte man nicht nen loch in die bremsklötze bohren und da nen teerzapfen reinstecken? würde kontinierlich die felge einteeren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir ham sogar mal versucht, komplette BREMSKLÖTZE aus Bitumen zu giessen...  
War auch nich gut die Idee...aber wer nix probiert wird an Erfahrung nicht reicher.


----------



## ph!L (11. Februar 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Wir ham sogar mal versucht, komplette BREMSKLÖTZE aus Bitumen zu giessen...
> War auch nich gut die Idee...aber wer nix probiert wird an Erfahrung nicht reicher.




lol das hat doch bestimmt schön verklebt oder ?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Februar 2004)

ph!L schrieb:
			
		

> lol das hat doch bestimmt schön verklebt oder ?


Die Dinger haben 3 Bremsproben gehalten, dann hatten sie sich schon um die Haelfte dezimiert und sind gebrochen  

Die (schoen gleichmaessige,aber zu dicke) Bitumenspur auffer Felge wegzukriegen war auch n Vergnügen... 

mfg,
Reik


----------



## aramis (11. Februar 2004)

Ihr könnt auch mal versuchen, euren Zeigefinger zu benutzen, um die Bremse ordentlich dicht zu machen. Das geht am besten, indem man ganz feste den Bremshebel drückt, mit Manneskraft. Da braucht man auch keinen Teer.


----------



## saya-jin (11. Februar 2004)

die idee mit dem zeigefinger is nich schlecht, aber ich bleibe 
trotzdem beim teer wegen meiner gicht(haha)
ne also ich bevorzuge auch eher härteres bitume
aber das is meisten so spröde und lässt sich sche!ße auftragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (11. Februar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> mit Manneskraft. Da braucht man auch keinen Teer.




Also da kenn ich "Pacourse" oder auch "Sportarten", bei denen man seine Manneskraft besser einsetzen kann. (Obwohl man sich da eher einen gegenteiligen Effekt, als den vom Teer zu nutzen machen sollte).


----------



## aramis (11. Februar 2004)

"Sportarten" also..

Teer is da schlecht, da haste recht.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Februar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt auch mal versuchen, euren Zeigefinger zu benutzen, um die Bremse ordentlich dicht zu machen. Das geht am besten, indem man ganz feste den Bremshebel drückt, mit Manneskraft. Da braucht man auch keinen Teer.



Ja das habe ich auch getan, die Bremse hat auch wundabar gebremst nur hab ich den Hebel platt gequetscht......

Nur nen schönen runden Bitumenklotz herstellen macht riesig spaß finde ich, des wegen nehme ich es.

Ich muss es schon Hart bei uns vorm Haus abpulen, dann säubern, dann in heißese Wasser.................mehr sag ich nicht is geheiniss


----------



## TRAILER (11. Februar 2004)

ich sag nur bremskraftverstärker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oder eben ordentlich wichsen macht die finger schön stark.



wer bremst verliert


----------



## aramis (11. Februar 2004)

TRAILER schrieb:
			
		

> wer bremst verliert



Naja, dann haste aber den Sinn von Trial nicht ganz verstanden. Und beim "finger schön stark" machen, nicht so feste zudrücken. Is langfristig schlecht für die Durchblutung.


----------



## ph1L (11. Februar 2004)

cedric gracia is wohl nicht der einzige "biker" der fast pOrno star geworden wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Februar 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> cedric gracia is wohl nicht der einzige "biker" der fast pOrno star geworden wäre


Warts mal ab, ich werde dieses Jahr 18.


----------



## aramis (11. Februar 2004)

Warste schon beim Casting?


----------



## Terrorist (13. Februar 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das habe ich auch getan, die Bremse hat auch wundabar gebremst nur hab ich den Hebel platt gequetscht......
> 
> Nur nen schönen runden Bitumenklotz herstellen macht riesig spaß finde ich, des wegen nehme ich es.
> 
> Ich muss es schon Hart bei uns vorm Haus abpulen, dann säubern, dann in heißese Wasser.................mehr sag ich nicht is geheiniss




Na klasse Ein Teerverarbeitungsprofi    
Ich nehm die ******* einfach von der Strasse irgendwo und dann reibe ich solange bis ich ne Angriffsfläche für die Flanke habe.


----------

